# Which School??



## TeamT (Jan 23, 2013)

Are there any recommendations for primary school in Koh Samui?
Looking at re locating from Australia mid 2013.
What is the Panyadee School like.
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Lilli_0 (Apr 12, 2013)

Is this for your children to attend or for you to work at?


----------

